
IBM just unveiled the ‘world’s smallest computer’ - huntermeyer
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2018/3/19/17140116/ibm-worlds-smallest-computer-grain-of-salt-solar-powered
======
Koshkin
Would 'nanoprocessor' be a good word for it? (Or 1 sq. mm is not that small by
today's standards?)

~~~
Nomentatus
"Dust" has been the previous term, I believe (but stand to be corrected.)

~~~
shakna
Almost. Smartdust [0].

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartdust](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartdust)

------
mkj
Wonder if it's poisonous dust.

